# dal dito alla luna



## damoskito

Bonjour, 

Je n'arrive pas à trouver d'expression française équivalente à l'expression idiomatique "spostare lo sguardo *dal dito alla luna*", si vous avez des idées, je suis preneur... Merci d'avance!


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Damoskito,

A priori, je ne connais pas l'expression, mais tu pourrais peut-être nous donner un peu plus de contexte...


----------



## ptiteabeille

oui, essaie de nous donner plus de contexte ou de nous expliquer en italien ce que ça signifie.
Peut-être : "voir plus loin que le bout de son nez"??? 
merci


----------



## Necsus

J'imagine qu'on fait référence au proverbe "quando il dito indica la luna, lo sciocco guarda il dito" (CLIC).


----------



## ptiteabeille

Si Necsus a raison, alors en français, il s'agit de "Quand le sage montre la lune, l'idiot regarde le doigt"
à Damoskito maintenant de nous dire si c'est ça!


----------



## damoskito

excusez-moi du (gros) retard, mais je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait des réponses . oui, effectivement, ça doit bien correspondre à ce que dit ptiteabaille! Merci pour vos réponses!


----------

